# Canon and Fugue in G Major for Brass Trio



## JorgeDav (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I finished composing a fugue for brass trio as a continuation to the canon that I posted last month, since I kept feeling that the canon was more of an introduction to something than a complete piece by itself. The fugue starts at 1:45. It starts in Gminor but finishes in Gmajor (in the same way the canon started).

Also, I changed the first trumpet of the canon a little on measures 15, 21 and 22 so the first trumpet never reaches over high C. As a result, in those measures the melodic contour of the canon is modified for a moment.

Any feedback, suggestion or comment is welcome. Thanks for listening and hope you like it!


----------

